# New Slippers



## James (Apr 14, 2007)

Here is a pic:







From Left to Right

1) Delenatii alba
2) Vietnamense
3) Roth X Norito Hasegawa
4) Fumi's Delight
5) Goldollar var. album
6) Micranthum var. eburneum
7) Mexipedium


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 14, 2007)

Good purchases! I love Fumi's Delight leaves.


----------



## Heather (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice looking plants, especially the Mexipedium!


----------



## toddybear (Apr 14, 2007)

Who was your source James? I can't imagine ordering any plants until June this year with this unseasonal cold weather we are currently having.


----------



## James (Apr 14, 2007)

toddybear said:


> Who was your source James? I can't imagine ordering any plants until June this year with this unseasonal cold weather we are currently having.



Most of them were pre-ordered from Orchid Inn (USA). They brought them to the toronto show. 

The delenatii alba is from Zephyrus orchids in Ontario. I dont think they have any more of this one. But they have other good plants.

If you are looking for a good company to order from - I have ordered from Cloud's Orchids before and they have a good selection of Paphs.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 14, 2007)

.....I must have a mexipedium tooo
You got it cheaper than the $80 zephyrus price right?

Cloud's mexipedium is not large enough for division according to them and if it gets big enough I'll hope to be the first to get it


----------



## James (Apr 14, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> .....I must have a mexipedium tooo
> You got it cheaper than the $80 zephyrus price right?
> 
> Cloud's mexipedium is not large enough for division according to them and if it gets big enough I'll hope to be the first to get it



I actually paid more for the Mexi. I think this one is bigger.


----------



## Grandma M (Apr 15, 2007)

Wonderful selection and great looking plants.


----------



## Barbara (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice assortment, love the foilage on many of them. I just got more paph's from Clouds, their plants are excellant, many of of them are quite large. I'm also finding that they're pretty vigorous.


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 17, 2007)

nice haul


----------



## arcticshaun (Apr 17, 2007)

Dang, you guys have got me craving an order from Clouds. Nice additions to your collection, it's a good thing I don't get out to many big shows or my wife would kick my a**. I've ordered from Cloud's before but most of my slippers have come from Paramount ( and the now defunct Brookside), while Zephyrus looks like they have quality breeding I just can't justify the prices at my level of collecting. Fat Old Bald Guy Orchids had a lot of nice Phrags at the Edmonton show in Feb but I'm not getting another until I see my Phrag. Chuck Acker bloom. 

Shaun


----------



## James (Apr 17, 2007)

arcticshaun said:


> Dang, you guys have got me craving an order from Clouds. Nice additions to your collection, it's a good thing I don't get out to many big shows or my wife would kick my a**. I've ordered from Cloud's before but most of my slippers have come from Paramount ( and the now defunct Brookside), while Zephyrus looks like they have quality breeding I just can't justify the prices at my level of collecting. Fat Old Bald Guy Orchids had a lot of nice Phrags at the Edmonton show in Feb but I'm not getting another until I see my Phrag. Chuck Acker bloom.
> 
> Shaun



Just to clarify, none of these paphs came from cloud's. Although I have ordered from clouds in the past and they were at the show.


----------



## Candace (Apr 18, 2007)

> Fat Old Bald Guy Orchids



Never heard of this vendor before, but love it!


----------

